# Rocky's Eggplant Parmesan



## Rocky (Sep 11, 2017)

There are many ways to make this dish. This is just one way I make it. I have other variations but this is easy and delicious. The ingredients are eggplant, mozzarella chees, parmesan cheese, breadcrumbs, egg and egg beaters, ground beef, onion, bell peppers and vitamin G. I prep all the ingredients (dice the peppers and onions, mince the garlic, stripe the eggplant and slice them into 1/4" to 3/8" slices and arrange my work area into three stations: egg plant prep (egg and bread crumbs), meat filling prep (meat, onions, pepper, garlic and spices) and assembly (baking pan, cheeses and sauce). I saute the peppers, onions and garlic and add the meat to brown. I also add some homemade pasta sauce to the meat. The eggplant slices are dipped in egg and bread crumbs (we use a 50-50 mixture of Panko and Italian) and then baked at 400 degrees for 20 minutes. Assembly begins with a ladle of sauce in the bottom of the baking dish. The first layer of eggplant uses all of the smaller and "unattractive" slices. It is then covered with the meat layer and then a second layer of eggplant. Mozzarella and Parmesan cheese are added along with sauce and seasoning (Italian and red pepper flakes) and the casserole is baked at 375 for 15 minutes covered and 15 minutes uncovered. Note: the red bell peppers and onions were leftovers in the refrigerator.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 15, 2017)

Looks good.

Eggplant -- just the name alone makes me cringe. However, I did eat some, prepared by a vegetarian, and OMG. Who knew something called Eggplant could taste so good.


----------



## Mismost (Sep 15, 2017)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Eggplant -- just the name alone makes me cringe. However, I did eat some, prepared by a vegetarian, and OMG. Who knew something called Eggplant could taste so good.



Wife cooks eggplant, thick cut, battered and fried...I make an Italian gravy to spoon over the top....eats like a vegetarian Chicken Fried Steak....very meaty tasting.

Actually Like Rocky's without the cheese and extra bake time. Wife usually does make a Parmigiana at the same time and we freeze for later use


----------

